

Remember Slashdot? - wslh
http://chrisadas.com/remember-slashdot

======
raldi
I think this is a more interesting way of looking at it:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg%2C+slashdot...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg%2C+slashdot&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all)

It's interesting because Digg blew itself up when they tampered with their
formula... and Slashdot faded into obscurity because they _didn't_ tamper with
their formula.

There's no silver bullet.

~~~
phlux
Personally, for me, Digg tried to emulate the UI of /. a little too much.

What I have always loved about Reddit (thank you Raldi) and hate about sites
like Digg, /. and Quora - is that Reddit's UI doesn't get in the way of
reading massive amounts of text over long periods very quickly.

Quora is the epitome of suck when it comes to this fact - their choice of
font, emphasis, color and sluggish site responsiveness when anything near 100
comments is an experience killer. And I am annoyed by their constant self-
back-patting on their design decisions - when all they have done is quasi-
copied facebooks horrid design choices.

Reddit has masterfully provided a display and ui/ux that makes it so much
easier.

However - as you state there is no silver bullet: I cannot filter out rage
comics or pictures.

I hate rage comics and I find that pics waste too much of my productivity --
My perception of Reddit thus suffers as I am finding it to be about as
sophisticated as Digg - but its far worse for me with rage comics as the users
are producing so many of them and in so many sub /r/ that I cant avoid them.

I get they are great comedic distractions, but for the love of all things
good, please try to find a way to allow me to filter them.

If only you could require them to be submittable to /r/f7u12 then the idea of
/r/ subscriptions would make sense again. Redditors should be able to submit
and vote on whatever they like - but 45.8276% of all Reddit posts are rage
comics!

If anything, can you please at least give me your opinion on the subject?

~~~
mail2345
Well if you have the Reddit Extension Suite, the filter module allows keyword,
domain and subreddit filtering(for /r/all). Blocking imgur should take out
most pictures and effectively all the rage comics.

No way to filter just rage comics unfortunately without cooperation of their
creators(title tags on them so you can filter).

------
yogsototh
Meanwhile in France :-(

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg%2C+slashdot...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg%2C+slashdot&ctab=0&geo=fr&date=all&sort=0)

Also interresting:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=hacker+news%2C+slashdot&c...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=hacker+news%2C+slashdot&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)

------
smackfu
Search volume on the site name seems like an odd metric.

~~~
wslh
Yes, but it goes down in the case of slashdot. It's neither oscillating nor
increasing.

